# Koala and 40sondacurb pass 5k



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations to you both. Splendid work*:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Great work, Koala and 40sondacurb. Congratulations :4-clap: ray:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Great job (why put them together?)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Great job (why put them together?)


Because they got there together. :grin: It's happened a couple of times before. Here and here


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations guys...Keep up the Great work!! :4-clap: ray: :4-cheers:

Kind Regards to both of you,


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE BOTH OF YOU


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Koala and 40sondacurb on reaching 5,000 posts

Keep up the great work!!

:4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, 40s and koala! ray: :4-clap: I know the forum would be a very dull place without you, guys. :grin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats to you both, nice work.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Fantastic accomplishment guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats koala and 40s - and I echo what Zaz said.

(smileys to come later :grin


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Great work, keep up the good work.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations
Keep up the good work

:luxhello: :luxhello: :luxhello: :luxhello: :luxhello: :luxhello: :luxhello: :luxhello:
:beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

As promised...


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well done to both of you guys, great work. ray:


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

:laugh: Zaz certainly has it right...


> I know the forum would be a very dull place without you, guys.:grin:


Congratulations Koala. 

Congratulations 40sondacurb.

:woot:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Many congrats to both of you. You've both delivered many exceptional posts :smile:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats guys, great work!


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------

